# sqkcrk queen



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

I went to the the bee group meeting last night and parked next to mark as we pulled in. I asked him if he happened to have a spare queen? he spun around and stuck a queen cage in my hand and said " how is that for fast service?".. good timing by accident I suspect mark:applause::applause: had 5 extra Georgia queens and I had an after-swarm in a nuc that refused to get going :no queen and not interested in making one???... support your local beegroup/ club, ours is not exactly a club but a discussion group sponsored by "local living venture". it is more than an hours drive but worth the trip and sometimes you get to park next to strange vehicles operated by bear-like people... thanx again mark


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Good for you...good guy, Mark is.


----------



## Heintz88 (Feb 26, 2012)

What he didn't tell you is you'll be getting a bill in the mail in two-three weeks.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice. Mark is setting a fast delivery standard.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

Heintz88 said:


> What he didn't tell you is you'll be getting a bill in the mail in two-three weeks.


 wait 2 weeks and waist money on a stamp? yeah right


----------

